# Kreuzschaltung in einer easy SPS



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo erst ma  l!!!!

Ich hab ein problem.Mittwoch muss ich meinem Lehrer in der SPS ihm eine kreuzschaltung anfertigen doch ich hab voll kein plan wie ich das machen soll.3schalter sollen betätigt werden und eine lampe soll dann leuchten.
Ich weiß die beschreibung des problemes hört sich sehr komisch an aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 
bye


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
das müßte so außsehen, Du mußt dich aber registrieren um das Bild sehen zu können.


----------



## knabi (24 Oktober 2005)

Also eine Wechselschaltung besteht aus logischer Sicht aus einem Exklusiv-Oder der beiden Schalter, der Ausgang wäre die Lampe.

Für eine Kreuzschaltung müßtest Du ein zweites Exklusiv-Oder nehmen mit dem dritten Schalter und dem Ausgang des ersten Exklusiv-Oders als Eingang sowie der Lampe als Ausgang.

Soweit die Logik.


----------



## knabi (24 Oktober 2005)

Ooops, Dietmar war schneller  ...

Als KOP konvertiert sieht das bei LOGO!-Soft übrigens so aus:


----------



## Schüler98 (24 Oktober 2005)

Erst mal danke für eure antwort.
Hab aber noch eine fragen.
Wie sieht das denn in der sps aus also zum beispiel

I1-I2nicht----Q1
I1nicht-I2----

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
hier ist im Anhang das Programm gepackt mit winrar, ich hoffe Du hast die easysoft auf deinem Rechner.


----------



## MRT (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Was kostet die Easy von Möller ist die gleich wie LOGO oder kann die mehr Sachen?


----------



## knabi (24 Oktober 2005)

Preislich sind die, glaube ich, etwa gleich. Die easy ist besser ausbaubar, weil z.B. Vernetzung der I/O Baugruppen auf Entfernung möglich ist und auch ein Bedienpaneel anschließbar ist. Beim Programmierkomfort ist Logo! meiner Meinung nach besser...


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
das kann man nicht so einfach vergleichen, die große EASY kann sogar an ein Bedienterminal angeschlossen werden, und die Kisten können einfach untereinander vernetzt werden, anschauen lohnt.
 :lol: diesmal war Knabi schneller :lol:


----------



## Unreal (24 Oktober 2005)

Servus,

knabi hat vollkommen recht, die easy kann einfach mehr Ausgänge

16 Ausgänge maximal  für die Logo sind einfach zu wenig :!: 

Hoffentlich liest das mal jemand bei Siemens
Programmtechnisch stimme ich auch knabi zu, da liegt der Vorteil
aus meiner Sicht eindeutig bei Siemens Logo.

MfG Unreal


----------



## Schüler98 (24 Oktober 2005)

ich hatte das program zwar nicht habe mir aber die demo grade runtergeladen.Aber irgendwie zeigt er mir im simo nicht das program an das du geschrieben haben sollst


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
hast Du das Programm mit Winrar entpackt :?:  wenn Du dann darauf doppeltklickst müßte die Easysoft automatisch mit dem Programm starten.


----------



## MRT (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Das Bedienterminal von dem alle reden, ist das das MFD Titan? Und das vernetzen untereinander braucht man da den AS-i Bus?


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
da haben sie Ihr eigenes System, ja das Terminal ist die Titangeschichte.
und hier ein link zum easy forum, die sind fitter als ich:http://easyforum.regulski.com/


----------



## MRT (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!


Danke!


----------



## Schüler98 (24 Oktober 2005)

ja habe ich mit winrar entpackt aber das läd nicht.Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu blöd das hinzu bekommen.Könntes du nicht daruas einfach ein foto machen und dann anzeigen lassen das wär voll nett von dir.danke


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
hier nochmal ein kompletter Screenshot:


----------



## Schüler98 (24 Oktober 2005)

DANKE VIELEN VIELEN DANK


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

*Easy 512 ??*

Hallo Freunde,

geht das hiermit auch ??

Kann man für die 512er ein Kabel selber bauen, oder muss man das teure PC-CAB kaufen.
Ich kann die Easy-Soft 5  von einem Bekannten günstig haben, reicht die, oder muss ich unbedingt ne neuere Software haben ??

Danke im voraus.

Gruß, Karl


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

*Re: Easy 512 ??*



			
				Stromer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> geht das hiermit auch ??
> 
> ...



Ups, link vergessen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7581850314&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## rochsler (17 März 2009)

*4 Schaltstellen ?*

Wie würde es in der easy aussehen wenn es 4 schaltstellen geben würde ?


----------



## TommyG (21 März 2009)

Moin,

erstmal welcome on Board. FYI: Es ist üblich, Threads, die älter als 6 Monate sind, nur im Notfall und wenn etwas wirklich prägnantes vorliegt zu reanimieren. (Net nur hier, in manchen Foren wärst Du gesteinigt worden...)

IMHO gehört deine Frage net so richtig dazu...

Bite schildere doch mal  das Prob genau, mach Dir Gedanke über die Wahrheitstabelle und lies Dir dass mit den XOR's nochmal durch...

Hoffe es hilft...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## der_lange (1 April 2014)

hallo zusammen, bin neu im forum und konnte gleich von deiner antwort profitieren....supi


----------

